# Help identifying



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

I got this one two weeks ago at the LFS. I was thinking it was a bumblebee but it doesn't really have much yellow. Its face also seems too pointy. I'm really hoping it's not some hybrid. I also need help determining its gender. There are faint spots on its anal fin but they don't look like egg spots to me.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Not so much the color that is a concern, because they are called the chameleon fish as well for their ability to change colors at will, but the muttled black stripes make me wonder if it is not a mutt.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

That is not a mbuna, hybrid or otherwise. Incorrect body/head/fin shape. Possibly some variety of haplochromis, possibly a completely different type of cichlid from lake Victoria or Tanganyika.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

almost looks like a venustus...but not sure...may be a pet shop mutt


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. I didn't even consider that it could be a hap, but that makes more sense as its body shape is very different from my mbuna. Even if it is a mutt I would like to know what may be in its blood. It doesn't look like a venustrus to me but I guess it could be. Will it get bigger than my mbuna? It is probably the most peaceful fish my tank right now so I'm not in a hurry to move it or anything.


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

OK so I think I've figured this out; it's Placidochromis milomo! So I guess those lips are going to get pretty big!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that is a cross-breed...I don't agree that it's a pure Placidochromis milomo!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^.I don't see any of the blue or other colorings?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

At that size and considering the tankmates I wouldn't expect to see male colors. It does look like a colored-down juvenile or female milomo. Unless it was sold as one, you'll probably never know for sure. It's a good looking fish either way.


----------

